# How To Make the Meatiest sandwich ever!!!



## kleenex (May 25, 2012)

Meaty Sandwich in 30 mins by Tristan Welch | Meat Professional recipe | Foodnetwork.co.uk

You can still get your mouth around it


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 25, 2012)

> Ingredients:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've never worked that hard for a sandwich in my entire life, and I never will!


----------



## Addie (May 25, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I've never worked that hard for a sandwich in my entire life, and I never will!


 
And just what would be the cost of this sandwich? 

Just buy yourself a deli. It would probably be cheaper.


----------



## CWS4322 (May 25, 2012)

I was wondering how many people it would feed...


----------



## Dawgluver (May 25, 2012)

Thank goodness there are 110 grams of lettuce.  Whew.  Now it's healthy.


----------



## Addie (May 26, 2012)

Just cut off a 10" hunk of salami and save a lot of labor slicing all that meat. I can't imagine anyone beng able to get their mouth around it. Now that would really be a "big mouth."


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 26, 2012)

As an alternative you can try the grilled cheese sandwich with 13 types of cheese ... Melt Challenge « Melt Bar and Grilled


----------



## kleenex (May 26, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I've never worked that hard for a sandwich in my entire life, and I never will!



But when you put all those ingredients together you get that really extra special complex flavor you can't get from a two meat sandwich.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (May 26, 2012)

kleenex said:


> But when you put all those ingredients together you get that really extra special complex flavor you can't get from a two meat sandwich.


I could take half that many ingredients and cook something extra special that would make a sandwich look like lunch food.


----------



## Addie (May 26, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I could take half that many ingredients and cook something extra special that would make a sandwich look like lunch food.


 
That  cheese sandwich looks disgusting. The challenge is trying not to barf!


----------



## buckytom (May 27, 2012)

some ideas are just retarded.   (shaking head)

they've been making retatdedly huge sandwiches in jewish delis in nyc for many years, and i just don't get it. several pounds of sliced meats between two teeny pieces of bread? give me a sliced loaf with it, and you have a make it yourself sandwich. gee, thanks. i couldn't have done that myself at home.

like addie said, you'd be better off by just buying the deli.


----------

